# Ok, after years of thought



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am taking the plunge. I am buying a Nigerian buck to breed to some of my standard Nubian and Lamancha does. The search is on for the right buck. Actually, it's not really a search. I am just waiting for him to be born. I used to have Nigerians. I bought most of them from a woman who lives locally. She buys top quality Nigerians from all over the country and her animals are AWESOME.

I can't wait!

Now...what do I need to know. Some of my does are %. I know one of the mini registries will accept them....which one is it?

The F1 and such are confusing-any easy ways to know who is what?????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with your adventure! I think MDGR will register them.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Nice! I can definitely relate to your excitement right now. I'm about to get a couple ND bucklings to be sires for my little herd. My girls are F1 Mini-Lamanchas though so I was wondering the same thing. Will look into MDGR for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, sounds like fun.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I got the email form the breeder, the buckling I was drooling over is mine!!!! She was going to retain him, but decided she needed more does, so kept his 1/2 sister instead!

polled, broken buckskin buckling with that look at me attitude is mine! His dam has a very nice udder and top line. His sires female family have awesome udders and toplines too. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Show us a photo of the new stud!

Mini Lamanchas must be adorable - I may have to consider one for my next house pet!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I get him home I will post pics. He is evenm more gorgeous in person. The pic I was drooling over was taken when he was only a few days old. He is not 7 weeks old. His is wide and level and solid and just alll male!!!!!!!!!!!!!! His dam is wildly spotted with blue eyes. Dad was black with moon spots. Lots of color behind this guy. I can't wait to see his kids next year.:stars:

Now.....I need to build a mini buck pen and a step stool for this fall!!!:roll:;-)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Change of plans. The breeder decided she needed to retain this buckling for now, but offered a blue eyed, moon spotted, 3 year old proven udder buck instead and I will have first option on the buckling when she is done using him in her breeding program. 

So, even thought this new one is not polled, he has incredible genetics behind him and awesome udders!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A proven buck is even better!!! I know when I went on a search I had to go several hours away to find my Boy...: ) I went with MDGA and both parents need to be registered...I have currently one F1 mini Saanen buck ( blue eye) and one F1 Mini Saanen Doe also blue eyes.....we took this last season off from breeding minies so we could retain more Saanen doelings...and only got two this year lol..go figure..but this fall most all our saanen will be bred to our Nigerian boys...keep records of who was bred to who so next breeding season we can cross breed..( we have two nigie bucks) Bleus Does to Rodgers bucks and visa versa...its going to be along exciting road...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My Mini Manchi is going to be registered by TMGR.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Lottsagoats, which breeder did you buy from? I have a Nigie doe from Bluebird Pond farm and bred to her a buckling from Tiny Angels.


----------

